# How about this cut?



## captain38 (Dec 23, 2008)

Any thoughts about how to do these with a router? These are bee hive handles by the way.

thanks in advance


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd use a round-nose bit like:

http://eagleamerica.com/round-nose/p/P13-2003/

in a template guide to cut a slot the desired length and width. But, that wouldn't match the large arc toward the bottom of the hive.

But, you could make a larger slot using a straight plunge bit in a template, to make a larger opening.

http://eagleamerica.com/straight-bits---plunge-cutting/p/102-0762/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Paul

I think you can get it done with a router but I think you will need to make a jig to get it done, you will need to play with the jig size to get it just right..
Looks likes it needs to be compound/pass jig.. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_sign.html

see below..


======



captain38 said:


> Any thoughts about how to do these with a router? These are bee hive handles by the way.
> 
> thanks in advance


----------

